# Battery Missing Percents



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have been having a strange issue lately. Right now I am running the unofficial CM9 rom, but this is an issue that has been present on other roms.

I have noticed that my battery no longer has percentages between 50 and 60 and 20 and 30 exclusive. This happened with both 10% and 1% increments. Any idea what's up?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a major problem with some of us. Nothing seems to 100% fix it.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17123-battery-skip-issue/


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> It's a major problem with some of us. Nothing seems to 100% fix it.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ery-skip-issue/


JMoney being as yours is the same exact percentage skipped every single time on every single ROM, stock or not, I bet yours is probably related to your battery rather than a software issue. You have an extras laying around to test it?


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> JMoney being as yours is the same exact percentage skipped every single time on every single ROM, stock or not, I bet yours is probably related to your battery rather than a software issue. You have an extras laying around to test it?


I do not have one, but I've been considering buying an extended one to see how it works. Idk when I will though. Just thought of something though: I used to undervolt my phone with all slots 1/2 to 3/4 of the stock values. After a certain version of MIUI, the "overclock module" was no longer installed so I couldn't do this. Do you think that could have affected it? Or if there is a way to re-enable it on ICS?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> I do not have one, but I've been considering buying an extended one to see how it works. Idk when I will though. Just thought of something though: I used to undervolt my phone with all slots 1/2 to 3/4 of the stock values. After a certain version of MIUI, the "overclock module" was no longer installed so I couldn't do this. Do you think that could have affected it? Or if there is a way to re-enable it on ICS?


ICS doesn't have OC module because it is actually lacking init.d support (or was, I believe it is fixable or has been fixed, haven't kept up much on this as I'm not on CM9) there's some relevant posting info on the last few pages of the CM9 thread I noticed, people either flashing the govs and symsearch files from GB ROMs, and I believe the HalosGhost tweaks posted awhile ago enable the init.d support for OC modules.

EDIT: Relevant info link:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19133-governorstweaks-shadowtweaks-from-halosghost-29-0

According to OP need to be on Angels 02/27 or newer.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> ICS doesn't have OC module because it is actually lacking init.d support (or was, I believe it is fixable or has been fixed, haven't kept up much on this as I'm not on CM9) there's some relevant posting info on the last few pages of the CM9 thread I noticed, people either flashing the govs and symsearch files from GB ROMs, and I believe the HalosGhost tweaks posted awhile ago enable the init.d support for OC modules.
> 
> EDIT: Relevant info link:
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19133-governorstweaks-shadowtweaks-from-halosghost-29-0
> ...


Solid. Thank you for that link, I can change the values again! Before I changed things it looks like the battery is now jumping from 75 to 50, I think I will look in to a new battery...


----------

